# Mentaly Exhausted



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

Do any of you guys get mentaly exhausted from thinking too much, i think about bullshit all day every day and it tires me out, and then it leads to depression, anxiety...

i also get paranoid sometimes from thinking about too much bullshit that i know its bullshit but i just cant stop thinking about it, i get paranoid to the point where i think i will go into a full blown panic attack or start "tripping" like i did one weed when all of this started two months ago, (once it was on weed and once it was a week after i quit smoking weed) i get scared shitless sometimes because i think about so much bs and i think im going to snap or something

what do you guys do in these situations? how do you stay calm?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i do the exact same thing and its fuckin me up, i keep thinkin im schizo


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow cloverstone that sounds like a great thing to try...i will have to give it a go sometime! 
I get it all the time, that my mind just wont stop - i'm forever saying to my family that i just want it to stop - i just want everything to stop...i hate waking up in my head!
Do any of you get it where your head uses blocking mechanisms (my therapists term not mine lol)? Where your head uses things to help you block. For instance i once used a series of books that i just couldnt stop reading, meant that was all my head would think about instead of my real issues - which i wont go into but its things my head cant deal with hence why the dp kicked in originally - the latest is talking to a couple of friends...my head just constantly thinks about those conversations. I hate these mechanisms though because i know they are trying to help me but i just get fed up of thinking of them instead lol. The only way i can stop them is by completely cutting off from them and letting my head find a new thing. Does this make sense to anyone at all? 
I'm going to really try cloverstone's suggestion, but i'm not sure if it will work - i have tried to do something similar before but my mind won not me...if that makes sense?! The only thing i've ever found which can help for a few mins, is to sing in my head...just keep singing - its surprisingly hard to think of anything else when you are singing!


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

When my minds racing/obsessing i dont try and get rid of the thought. I just say to my self Im not going to try and purge you(which never works cause then ur thinking about it over and over), I'm just going leave you there. Im not going to do anything. then normaly somewhat suprisingly my mind can drift quite natuarlly on to something else.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

As hard as it is, I've found that just letting it ride out is the easiest, I'll explain.

When a bullshit thought/fear comes into my head, instead of sitting there & obsessing about it, I try & get cocky with it.

*Mind* - You're fucked up, you'll never feel normal again.

*Me* - Yeah? And? You're point? Okay next?

*Mind* - Um, shit, okay enjoy your movie.

*Me* - Thought so bitch.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cloverstone said:


> You're not schizophrenic, you have no reason to be paranoid and you're not going insane! You're mind is just on hyper alert and you need to take time to calm it...literally set time aside even if you're feeling "okay" and do it everyday. This takes practice and dedication but will be well worth it.
> 
> There are many things you can do; yoga, different types of meditation, acupuncture, going for a run, etc. But what I find to be the cheapest and easiest especially when you are in that seemingly unstoppable circle is to just stop everything and make your mind SHUT UP! Sit down in a quiet room, no distractions whatsoever and focus on the number one, keep saying out loud or in your mind "one". Your mind will continue to race at first and just go back to "one". No matter how off track you get keep doing it, over and over and over again until you are calmer and you are thinking of nothing other than "one". This is harder than it sounds but it really works. My psychiatrist suggested this to me because I have a super hyper mind and I thought no way this will ever work. But eventually it did, I wouldn't let myself leave the room until it was the only thing in my mind. In time you should be able to do this and it will only take a few minutes because you will have programmed your mind to know that you have control and can stop the racing thoughts at any time.


That is exactly what I do :shock: I think of the number one, I also visualize it.

It works.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

MasterMind. said:


> As hard as it is, I've found that just letting it ride out is the easiest, I'll explain.
> 
> When a bullshit thought/fear comes into my head, instead of sitting there & obsessing about it, I try & get cocky with it.
> 
> ...


lmao i like that
i kind of do the samething


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

alright thanks clover i think ill try that next time im feeling real fucked


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i feel constantly exhausted, worn out physically and mentally. I obsess all day, its horrific, my train of thought feels like its not mine. the only thing that helps is shouting out loud sometimes. I was talking to my mind out loud the other day after having no other choice, i feel cazy, suicidal everyday and the doctors dont know what the fuck to say


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i always feel mentally exhausted having this can be really tiring
especially when you have nothing to do to take your mind off it


----------

